# Rocky Mountain Altitude



## nitsi (20. Mai 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade ein rocky mountain altitude angeboten bekommen, mit kompletter xtr ausstattung(xtr 950), zu einen preis von 500 euro. das rad
wiegt 9,5 kg. von wann bis wann wurden den die altitude gebaut?
wenn ich es kaufe, würde ich gerne meine federgabel, eine manitou r7 mit
100 mm federweg einbauen und eventuell meine laufräder. das rad ist sehr gut
in schuss. falls ich das rad kaufe und die federgabel einbaue, verändere ich die
geometrie um einiges, aber ich denke es müsste gehen.
was haltet ihr von dem preis für das rad und den einbau der 100 gabel?
falls meine digitalkamera wieder geht, stelle ich ein paar bilder rein

bis dann


----------



## Catsoft (21. Mai 2007)

Ich würde da wohl eher keine 100mm einbauen. Die Geo ist im A... und wenn es ein Tange UL Rahmen ist auch nicht der allerfesteste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitsi (21. Mai 2007)

wie schauts dann mit einer 80 mm federgabel aus?


----------



## swannema (22. Mai 2007)

Ein Altitude hat ich auch mal, klasse Bike. Ne 80er Gabel ist OK, ich hatte damals (schon 10Jahre her) eine 60mm Gabel drauf. Wenn mir nicht jemand das Bike gestohlen hätte würde ich es vielleicht immer noch fahren. Wenigstens hat man die Kerle erwischt, war eine Bande die darauf spezialisiert war Umzugsgut aus Containern zu klauen.


----------



## nitsi (23. Mai 2007)

da muss ich dir zustimmen, das altitude ist schon klasse. ich sprach gestern noch mit einem bike händler, den ich für kompetent halte und der meinte ich
kann ruhig auch die 100er fahren, da sich in puncto belastung für den
rahmen nicht grossartig viel ändert. ich bin auch mit der 100er gabel dann gefahren und muss sagen, bergauf mit 19% steigung kein problem und bergab
bei 22% gefälle verhielt sich das bike sehr gut. das war auch des händlers einziges bedenken, das sich das fahrverhalten des bikes als träge erweisen könnte, was aber nicht der fall war. also ich werd die 100er gabel drinlassen, sofern
ich mehr tourenfahrer bin, der mit gepäck am rücken fährt und sich ein grösserer
federweg bergab als günstig erweist. besten dank für eure antworten


----------



## Jako (23. Mai 2007)

bitte um entschuldigung, aber 19% steigung ist ja wohl für eine geometrie wirklich kein maßstab - das schaft man von der geometrie her auch mit einem hollanrad. eine schlechte geometrie kann man wohl eher erst ab 22-23% feststellen. abgesehen davon bin ich auch davon überzeugt das der rahmen eine 100mm gabel verträgt, den das altitude mit seriengabel ist ja wirklich eine bergziege  gruß jako


----------



## nitsi (23. Mai 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> bitte um entschuldigung, aber 19% steigung ist ja wohl für eine geometrie wirklich kein maßstab - das schaft man von der geometrie her auch mit einem hollanrad. eine schlechte geometrie kann man wohl eher erst ab 22-23% feststellen. abgesehen davon bin ich auch davon überzeugt das der rahmen eine 100mm gabel verträgt, den das altitude mit seriengabel ist ja wirklich eine bergziege  gruß jako



ja ich denk auch das der rahmen die 100er gabel vertraegt. doch 19% steigung mit nem hollandrad, godzillaoberschenkel vorausgesetzt, ist auch
nicht ohne!! werd mal am wochenende mal die 22-23% steigung bei uns am
esterberg in garmisch antesten. aber vielen dank nochmal fuer deine antwort!
mfg


----------



## Jako (23. Mai 2007)

nitsi schrieb:


> doch 19% steigung mit nem hollandrad, godzillaoberschenkel vorausgesetzt, ist auch
> nicht ohne!! werd mal am wochenende mal die 22-23% steigung bei uns am
> esterberg in garmisch antesten. aber vielen dank nochmal fuer deine antwort!
> mfg



.....wir sprachen von der geometrie nicht von der übersetzung  gruß jako


----------



## Alesana (24. Mai 2007)

ich würde maximal 70mm einbauen, ich weiß nicht, aber mein element t.o. fährt sich durch die 100mm von der skareb vorne richtig beschissen.


----------



## Catsoft (25. Mai 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> ich würde maximal 70mm einbauen, ich weiß nicht, aber mein element t.o. fährt sich durch die 100mm von der skareb vorne richtig beschissen.



Ist genau meine Meinung, mehr als 80mm versaut das Handling...
Einige unter uns sind da wohl nicht so empfindlich


----------



## nitsi (25. Mai 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ist genau meine Meinung, mehr als 80mm versaut das Handling...
> Einige unter uns sind da wohl nicht so empfindlich


mal sehen, ich werd morgen eine längere tour im wettersteingebirge fahren.
beim letzten ausritt, der über 55 km ging, konnte ich jetzt nicht irgendwelche
einbussen oder probleme in puncto handling feststellen.
ich lass vorerst mal die 100er gabel drin. aber besten dank fuer eure rege beteiligung am thema.
schönes wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

